# [Logiciels/GPL] Demande de conseils [solved]

## F!nTcH

Salut à tous

J'ai un ch'tit souci avec ma boîte ... Ils ont dans l'idée de licencier (ou du moins de m'emmerder) avec une interface d'administration à la Webmin, mais développée en interne. Et au prétexte qu'elle fait des choses que Webmin (et personne d'autre) ne fait, ils vont peut-être la blinder (avec une licence ou un brevet, je sais pas). 

Or, comme c'est moi qui l'ai faite, je sais comment elle marche. Elle ne fait que commander des logiciels sous GPL (ou autre licence libre), et les idées employées, bien que peu répandues, ne sont pas du tout révolutionnaires. C'est juste en avoir fait une interface simple qui est intéressant.

J'aimerais savoir s'ils ont le droit de blinder le truc, et si oui, est-ce qu'ils pourront attaquer un projet qui se monterait à côté et qui ferait la même chose (projet from scratch, avec d'autres outils, comme ça pas de problèmes de vol de code ou d'algos).

Et si personne n'a la réponse, quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire avec qui je dois prendre contact pour ce type de problèmes ?

Je vous remercie beaucoup !Last edited by F!nTcH on Tue Sep 18, 2007 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Untux

Hello F!nTcH,

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste, mais je pense que tout produit développé par le salarié d'une société, dans le cadre de son activité professionnelle, appartient à cette dernière (sauf contrat spécial). À priori tu n'as légalement pas le pouvoir d'imposer la licence que tu souhaites. Ceci dit, si ta société ne tire pas directement ses revenus de la vente de tels logiciels, il y a peut-être moyen de les convaincre de l'intérêt à mettre ton logiciel sous GPL ?!

Sinon j'ai trouvé ce lien : Software freedom Law Center qui pourrait peut-être t'aider, si tu penses qu'il y des bases légales pour imposer la GPL. Tu pourras sans doute aussi trouver des personnes compétentes du côté de l'April ou de la FSF France.

Good luck :]

----------

## F!nTcH

En fait, j'y étais stagiaire dans cette boite, et le choix qu'ils feront de la licence m'importe peu, c'est leur souci

Ce qui me gêne, c'est qu'ils risquent de me piquer une idée qui se compte en nombre de zéros, et en tant que défenseur du libre, je peux pas laisser faire ... Donc que ce travail leur appartienne, soit, je m'y suis préparé, mais ce que je souhaite, c'est que l'on puisse les concurrencer avec un projet libre (ou non) à côté.

C'est pour ça qu'il me semble important de demander s'ils peuvent m'empêcher de faire un projet à côté, ou s'ils peuvent m'attaquer parce que je leur fais de l'ombre. Et c'est pour ça aussi que je reste général (pour ne pas dévoiler mon idée), mais que je donne suffisament de détails pour que l'on puisse comprendre où est la frontière entre le libre et le non-libre.

Avant d'embêter l'APRIL par mail, je préfère la version "forum" où chacun peut apporter sa lumière, à sa guise, et surtout quand il veut et s'il le souhaite.

J'ai horreur d'imposer quand je connais pas  :Wink: 

Enfin merci quand même !

EDIT : Je dirais même plus .. MERCI BEAUCOUP !! Je me sens un peu seul dans cette merde ... Et ça m'embête vraiment de voir filer une idée que tout le monde pourrait utiliser (j'en dis pas plus, peut-être dans quelques mois mon nom sera plus répandu ... peut-être ... ou peut-être pas ...)

(Je laisse "ouvert", si y'a d'autres idées, ou réactions à cette réponses, ou tout simplement si je démêle ce sac de noeuds, ça servira sûrement à d'autres  :Wink: )

----------

## gbetous

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> Ce qui me gêne, c'est qu'ils risquent de me piquer une idée qui se compte en nombre de zéros

 

Désolé mais c'est le concept meme d'une boite. Elle se fait de l'argent avec la matière grise de ses employés.

Je ne suis pas spécialiste mais ce qu'on m'a toujours dit (ref : le peu de cours de juridique qu'on m'a servi à l'IUT, confirmé ensuite dans ma vie professionnelle par des gens qui valent pas mieux que moi en matière juridique)

- Comme le dit tutux, la boite est évidemment propriétaire de tout ce qu'il en sort ;

- Tu n'as pas le droit d'utiliser ce que tu fais pendant ton boulot pour ensuite faire qqchose de ton côté... mais par contre t'as le droit de t'en souvenir   :Wink:  Si tu n'utilises strictement aucun document de la boite, si tu refais 100% des lignes de code, il n'y a aucun pb.

Pour t'aider là-dedans, c'est un avocat des affaires, voire-meme spécialisé dans la propriété intellectuelle qui pourra t'aider...

----------

## F!nTcH

Je repars from scratch justement ...

C'est peut-être ça qui va m'aider ...

Enfin avant de me lancer, je préfère recueillir un maximum d'avis et les confronter pour en tirer le plus utile (même si c'est le plus désagréable à entendre...)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> au prétexte qu'elle fait des choses que Webmin (et personne d'autre) ne fait, ils vont peut-être la blinder (avec une licence ou un brevet, je sais pas).

 

En Europe, les brevets logiciels sont interdits (Combien de temps est-ce que Bruxelles va tenir face aux milliards des grandes entreprises ?).

Pour ce qui est de la licence, il semblerait d'après ce que tu écris, que le choix se porterait sur du propriétaire. C'est mal et, à moins d'être très convainquant, tu ne pourras rien y changer.

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> est-ce qu'ils pourront attaquer un projet qui se monterait à côté et qui ferait la même chose (projet from scratch, avec d'autres outils, comme ça pas de problèmes de vol de code ou d'algos).

 

Puisque tu ne reprendrais pas de code, il y a pas d'enfreinte de copyright. Pour ce qui est des algorithmes, en œuvre, pas de problème non plus puisqu'ils ne peuvent pas les breveter. De toute façon, même si une idée est brevetée (outre Atlantique ou du côté du Soleil levant par exemple), cela ne doit pas empêcher un développement : les brevets logiciels sont absurdes ("le clic" est breveté, "la mise à jour" également, etc.) et on peut trouver des tas de brevets non respectés dans le moindre "Hello World!".  :Rolling Eyes:  On ne ferait plus rien... D'après une étude d'un avocat, le noyau Linux, a lui seul, enfreindrait 283 brevets !

----------

## F!nTcH

Je pense que ça répond à ma question.

Je précise un truc qui me semble pas très clair (dans mon énoncé) :

Ce travail a été fait dans le cadre d'un stage de fin d'études, demandé par et pour la boîte ... A l'origine ça devait être à usage interne uniquement, mais ils pourraient récupérer mon travail pour en faire un usage commercial. Ca je le conteste pas, au contraire tant mieux pour eux. Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est qu'ils verrouillent l'idée, d'où mon post, et d'où mes recherches.

Quant à moi, j'envisage de reprendre de rien, juste de l'idée de base, en faisant évoluer le projet selon mes idées et mes connaissances. J'étais seul sur le projet en stage, et a priori je serai seul sur ce projet, maintenant perso.

J'envisage de changer de langage de prog, pour me forcer à changer les algos, je changerai aussi pas mal de trucs, voire même l'orientation.

Je redis : je crains juste d'être attaquable pour avoir exploité cette idée de base.

Je me dois d'envisager le pire, pour savourer le meilleur  :Wink: 

En tout cas, je commence à y voir clair, au fil des infos vues çà et là. Et surtout, celles que vous me donnez recoupent celles que j'ai déjà, ou confirment des points de vue.

----------

## F!nTcH

Encore une fois, je m'en fous un peu qu'ils licencient et qu'ils verrouillent mon travail de stagiaire ...

C'est sûr que ça va pas me plaire beaucoup, m'enfin c'est ça la vie ... et dans le fond, ça met une baffe à mon côté "fleurs bleues", ou "candide" ...

Y'a beaucoup à prendre dans cette expérience ...

----------

## billiob

Faudrait que tu regardes ton contrat de travail pour voir si tu as le droit faire ça. Normalement, rien ne t'en empêche tant que tu ne "voles" pas de code appartenant à la société.

Il y a quelques sociétés où il est spécifié dans le contrat de travail qu'on ne peut pas se servir de son travail en entreprise, dans sa vie hors de l'entreprise. Il me semble avoir lu ça à propos d'Apple.

----------

## F!nTcH

J'ai signé une convention de stage, c'est rédigé par mon école, et signé tripartie : école, boîte, moi ... en 3 exemplaires. Et je l'ai lue, il n'est pas mentionné d'articles concernant l'appartenance du travail, donc la logique voudrait que ça rejoigne l'idée du travail proprio à la boîte.

En revanche, il n'y a aucune clause restrictive. La seule clause indirectement intéressante, c'est que je ne suis pas sous contrat pour l'entreprise, et je ne suis pas affilié à elle. J'y suis simplement en stage, sous couvert de mon école.

C'est tout ce que j'ai.

Donc s'il est confirmé que je peux reprendre une idée, et simplement l'idée, sans support de quelque nature que ce soit (à part mes neurones), et que je peux repartir de rien et rebâtir un projet neuf sur cette simple idée, quelquesoit la licence qu'eux poseront sur mon (leur) précédent travail, ça me va.

J'espère avoir été assez clair dans mes propos, je suis toujours un peu fouilli. Surtout là, je dois protéger l'idée maîtresse, ça me fait tourner encore plus autour du pot ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc s'il est confirmé que je peux reprendre une idée, et simplement l'idée, sans support de quelque nature que ce soit (à part mes neurones), et que je peux repartir de rien et rebâtir un projet neuf sur cette simple idée, quelquesoit la licence qu'eux poseront sur mon (leur) précédent travail, ça me va.
> 
> 

 

tu peux à 100%. Aucun problème. Et en plus avec l'expèrience que tu auras gagnés sur ce projet, si tu le refais tu pourras eviter les eceuils (si il y en a eu) et faire quelque chose de 10 fois mieux. 

Et je comprends que tu prennes leur proposition pour une "baffe". C'est assez naze de faire faire un taf gratos et hop hop "nous allons le vendre". De toute maniète je trouve que l'encadrement légal autour du statut de stagiaire est égal au néant en France et du coup les entreprises en profitent bien (et ce contre les stagiaires eux même et contre les personnes qui recherche un emploi. Les boîte devraient payer les stagiaires et là déjà ils y réfléchiraient à deux fois avant de prendre des stagiaires ou d'embaucher carrément quelqu'un.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> J'envisage de changer de langage de prog, pour me forcer à changer les algos, je changerai aussi pas mal de trucs, voire même l'orientation.
> 
> Je redis : je crains juste d'être attaquable pour avoir exploité cette idée de base.

 

Ne te force à rien pour faire croire à une idée différente de celle de ton stage. Tu ne crains rien tant que les brevets logiciels sont interdits en Europe. Tire profit de ton expérience de stage. Choisis tout de suite les meilleures approches (peut-être un autre langage de programmation si tu le crois plus adapté).

En fait je me demande même si tu n'es pas propriétaire du code que tu as fais dans cette entreprise. Il faut voir ce que dit ton contrat dans le détail. Si il n'y est pas écrit que ton travail tombe sous la propriété de l'entreprise, je ne vois pas comment elle pourrait bénéficier des droits d'auteur !

----------

## gbetous

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> Surtout là, je dois protéger l'idée maîtresse, ça me fait tourner encore plus autour du pot ...  

 

Bin tu ne peux pas "protéger" l'idée. Tu peux par contre t'en serivr, et pourquoi pas les prendre de vitesse (puisque tu as l'air techniquement au point). Mais de la meme maniere que tu ne peux rien "protéger", penses que eux non plus !

Mais quoi qu'ils fassent, si tu sors un bon projet GPL, ça ne peut que leur mettre des batons dans les roues !

----------

## gbetous

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En fait je me demande même si tu n'es pas propriétaire du code que tu as fais dans cette entreprise.

 

Pour moi c'est clair que non. Contrat de stage ou pas, ce que tu fais dans le cadre d'une entreprise appartient à l'entreprise (sinon le concept meme d'entreprise s'effondre !)

----------

## F!nTcH

En fait, je n'ai pas été exploité non plus ...

C'est en partie ma faute d'avoir amené ce projet aussi haut, je me suis emballé.

Quant à l'entreprise, j'ai été payé (enfin 4 fois plus que ce qu'imposait le seuil minimum légal, qui était une goutte d'eau à mon goût). De plus, j'ai travaillé dans de bonnes conditions, avec des gens agréables. C'est pas les gens, c'est le monde de l'entreprise qui me rattrappe, et plus généralement, tout le système capitaliste "pognon !! pognon !! pognon !!".

Je dois dire que même moi, je voudrais me faire du fric sur ce projet. Mais plutôt comme mandriva ... je vends un service, et je vends une garantie. Je vends pas vraiment le produit.

Ou alors je vais réfléchir à d'autres méthodes, soit comme Trolltech, soit comme MySQL ... je sais pas du tout. Je consulterai un juriste si vraiment je dois faire ça, et j'essayerai de concillier GPL et "pognon !! pognon !! pognon !!".

Je dois bien ça au libre, vu tout ce que j'ai utilisé, à outrance, sans pouvoir apporter ma contribution (à part la "pub" que je lui fais).

----------

## F!nTcH

(y'a des posts qui se sont croisés ! :p)

Si je retourne l'arme de la GPL contre eux, c'est normal que de mon côté, je monte un projet libre.

Là pour l'instant, je veux prendre le temps de monter mon projet, je voudrais être leader dessus, c'est ma vitrine, c'est grâce à lui que je grandirai mon nom. Donc je "protège" l'idée en ce sens, puisque je n'ai plus à craindre ma boîte (mon ex-boîte) apparement.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Magic Banana a écrit:
> 
> En fait je me demande même si tu n'es pas propriétaire du code que tu as fais dans cette entreprise.
> ...

 

Ca je suis d'accord, et je pense effectivement, malgré ce que je peux lire parfois, que l'entreprise est propriétaire du travail et des documents relatifs.

En revanche, l'idée semble être utilisable, et c'est ça que je veux faire.

Pour l'instant, j'ai d'autres choses plus proches (spatio-temporellement) à régler, mais je viendrai ici-même donner la suite de l'histoire.

En attendant, je reste par là pour réagir aux différents points de vue, ou apporter des précisions  :Wink: 

Et encore une fois, merci à tous !!

----------

## gbetous

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> Donc je "protège" l'idée en ce sens, puisque je n'ai plus à craindre ma boîte (mon ex-boîte) apparement.

 

As-tu bien compris que tu ne protège strictement rien ? La boite fait ce qu'elle veut de ton boulot, y compris le reprendre, le prolonger le vendre etc... Ce qu'il y a, c'est que ça ne t'empeche pas de faire pareil, c'est tout.

----------

## anigel

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> Ce travail a été fait dans le cadre d'un stage de fin d'études, demandé par et pour la boîte ...

 

Si aucun contrat spécifique n'a été signé entre la société dans laquelle tu as fait ton stage et l'établissement dans lequel tu as fait tes études, alors les deux auront accès au code source et au fonctionnement du produit, puisque c'est l'analyse de ces derniers qui permet de noter la qualité de ton travail. Je pense que cette boîte pourrait avoir du mal à monnayer ça, et à t'attaquer au motif de violation d'une propriété intellectuelle.

Un salarié est financé, et son travail n'est que la juste contrepartie de ce financement (le salaire). Dans le cas d'une stage la notion de salaire n'existe toujours pas.

Prends quand même conseil auprès d'un avocat au tribunal le plus proche. Il y en a même parfois dans certaines mairies.

----------

## F!nTcH

La réponse est tombée hier : je suis propriétaire du travail effectué pendant le stage CAR ma convention de stage stipule que je ne suis pas affilié à l'entreprise par aucun contrat (je ne suis pas salarié), et à ce titre je détiens pleinement les droits de propriété industrielle sur ce produit.

Ceci vient du rapport PITE II sur la propriété intellectuelle du travail des étudiants, rapport qui vise à éclaircir le flou dont nous débattons ici.

De toute manière, le travail, je le leur laisse, moi je recommence de mon côté, je suis maintenant sûr que je pourrais pas être embêté, c'est ça l'important.

Quant au mot "propriété" et plus généralement l'histoire de la "possession", on en reparlera plus tard ... je n'en dis pas plus !  :Wink: 

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas vraiment le courage de m'en occuper, j'ai d'autres choses à faire, mais je pourrais vous donner des nouvelles dans les semaines à venir.

Je vous remercie beaucoup pour vos contributions ! Affaire close !

----------

## kwenspc

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vous remercie beaucoup pour vos contributions ! Affaire close !

 

atta mais c'est interessant ça!

Bon tu refais ton logiciel d'un côté...Cool. Mais peux-être as tu dans l'entreprise de ton stage ton futur premier client  :Smile:  (via double-licence à la mode mysql etc...). Essais de garder un bon contact (même si ils risquent de faire un poil la tronche quand ils verront que tu es proprio du code déjà fait)

----------

## F!nTcH

En fait, ma première idée, c'était de forker !

Et finalement c'est bien celle-là que je vais prendre ...

Je vais effectivement rester en bons termes, y'a pas de raisons...

Quant à mon premier client, c'est bien possible ... en tout cas, je leur en parlerai en temps voulus !

Je ne sais pas encore comment je vais agir, ni dans quelles circonstances je vais publier. Mais je pense que j'avertirai 2 communautés : gentoo et debian. Gentoo parce que je poste sur ce forum depuis quelques temps, et debian parce que c'est sur elle que repose mon travail pour l'instant. Je ne connais pas assez les entrailles de gentoo pour pouvoir valider gentoo. CECI DIT (je crie avant qu'on me jette des pierres ! :Razz: ), ceci dit, ça a le temps de changer. Les autres distros se démerderont, en particulier les RPM-like, j'ai pas envie de toucher à RPM, j'ai pas les compétences pour, et mes expériences passées m'ont laissé un goût amer du RPM ...

M'enfin encore une fois, j'avertirai en temps voulu, rien n'est fait, et à vrai dire, rien n'est vraiment commencé, je prends toujours mon temps pour avoir une base solide, ça me permet de monter le reste à une vitesse folle sans trop d'inquiétude. Là, mes fondations consisteront à réfléchir à mon projet, choisir la licence, choisir mes contacts, et côté réalisation, me faire un framework solide ... Bref ! j'ai du pain sur la planche !

----------

## anigel

En tous cas, respect : sans rien dévoiler de ton fameux projet, tu as réussi à éveiller la curiosité d'un bon paquet de membres du forum. Si après tu ne nous sors pas un traitement de texte / gestionnaire de contenu WYSIWYG en 3D avec une animation digne de Quake 4, va y'avoir des déçus  :Laughing:  !

----------

## F!nTcH

 *anigel wrote:*   

> En tous cas, respect : sans rien dévoiler de ton fameux projet, tu as réussi à éveiller la curiosité d'un bon paquet de membres du forum. Si après tu ne nous sors pas un traitement de texte / gestionnaire de contenu WYSIWYG en 3D avec une animation digne de Quake 4, va y'avoir des déçus  !

 

C'est ce que je disais à un pote en regardant le nombre de visites ... Donc s'il m'arrive pas de connerie d'ici là, ça devrait se faire.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> La réponse est tombée hier : je suis propriétaire du travail effectué pendant le stage CAR ma convention de stage stipule que je ne suis pas affilié à l'entreprise par aucun contrat (je ne suis pas salarié), et à ce titre je détiens pleinement les droits de propriété industrielle sur ce produit.
> 
> Ceci vient du rapport PITE II sur la propriété intellectuelle du travail des étudiants, rapport qui vise à éclaircir le flou dont nous débattons ici.

 

Qu'est-ce que je vous disais ?  :Cool: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *F!nTcH wrote:*   La réponse est tombée hier : je suis propriétaire du travail effectué pendant le stage CAR ma convention de stage stipule que je ne suis pas affilié à l'entreprise par aucun contrat (je ne suis pas salarié), et à ce titre je détiens pleinement les droits de propriété industrielle sur ce produit.
> 
> Ceci vient du rapport PITE II sur la propriété intellectuelle du travail des étudiants, rapport qui vise à éclaircir le flou dont nous débattons ici. 
> 
> Qu'est-ce que je vous disais ? 

 

Tu veux une médaille   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Tu veux une médaille  
> 
> 

 

Je veux bien.  :Embarassed: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## F!nTcH

C'est vrai que l'on peut s'y méprendre ... A première vue, on fait un boulot dans et pour l'entreprise ...

Enfin bon ...

J'vais fouiller pour lui trouver une médaille à notre Magic Banana !   :Laughing: 

----------

